# Changes @ Warehouse



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

I’ve heard all the rumors about those being “soft blocked,” but i’m wondering how it started for you guys?

I have 8 hours today, but have yet to see a single warehouse block for tomorrow. (normally they’re dropped 24-hours in advance for each block)

It’s not specific to me, no one out of my warehouse can see them .. unless we’re all getting the boot, what’s going on? Are they phasing out 24-hour drops?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

No one in the Bay Area can see the next day blocks, not even new drivers. Soft blocking same day blocks seems to be happening for certain drivers but is not yet widespread.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

thanks rozz .. guess i'll spend the rest of my day fishing in hopes they'll do block dump at some point tonight


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

I can’t see next day blocks for warehouse, haven’t checked yet for restaurants. I can still see same day offers. If they get rid of next day offers this gig is totally in the toilet for me.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jade88 said:


> I can't see next day blocks for warehouse, haven't checked yet for restaurants. I can still see same day offers. If they get rid of next day offers this gig is totally in the toilet for me.


I saw one single 12-3:30 restaurant block for tomorrow and that's it.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> I've heard all the rumors about those being "soft blocked," but i'm wondering how it started for you guys?
> 
> I have 8 hours today, but have yet to see a single warehouse block for tomorrow. (normally they're dropped 24-hours in advance for each block)
> 
> It's not specific to me, no one out of my warehouse can see them .. unless we're all getting the boot, what's going on? Are they phasing out 24-hour drops?


Not a rumor for me, it's reality. I've been "soft blocked" for some reason since Halloween. Nothing for a week. I'm now searching for a job to replace the Amazon money I was making.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

dantiv said:


> Not a rumor for me, it's reality. I've been "soft blocked" for some reason since Halloween. Nothing for a week. I'm now searching for a job to replace the Amazon money I was making.


did you register your vehicle as "large" by chance?


----------



## canfin (May 12, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> did you register your vehicle as "large" by chance?


They started soft blocking drivers from Miami and worked way up, Will reach you guys in west coast eventually


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

canfin said:


> They started soft blocking drivers from Miami and worked way up, Will reach you guys in west coast eventually


pretty sure Miami drivers are paying for blocks and working under false identities to do so. none of that shit is going down in SF.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

canfin said:


> They started soft blocking drivers from Miami and worked way up, Will reach you guys in west coast eventually


Perhaps they're just doing it to paying flexers and not DIYers.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> guess i'll spend the rest of my day fishing in hopes they'll do block dump at some point tonight


and sure enough, they just did the block dump for UCA1 for tomorrow.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

The 24 hour system, while not perfect, kept a lot of the drivers placated. Now we're back to spending an inordinate amount of time checking for a blocks, an activity that does not enhance productivity. If it ain't broken, why on earth are they changing it? Every move that Amazon makes is a step backward.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

rozz said:


> The 24 hour system, while not perfect, kept a lot of the drivers placated. Now we're back to spending an inordinate amount of time checking for a blocks, an activity that does not enhance productivity. If it ain't broken, why on earth are they changing it? Every move that Amazon makes is a step backward.


who cares? as long as Jeff Bezos is richest man in the world.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> The 24 hour system, while not perfect, kept a lot of the drivers placated. Now we're back to spending an inordinate amount of time checking for a blocks, an activity that does not enhance productivity. If it ain't broken, why on earth are they changing it? Every move that Amazon makes is a step backward.


yeah this shit is gonna get real old, real fast. I stayed up til nearly midnight last time to try to catch something (and was unsuccessful) and now i'm up at 6 AM to see if they're going to do a block dump of AM shifts.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> yeah this shit is gonna get real old, real fast. I stayed up til nearly midnight last time to try to catch something (and was unsuccessful) and now i'm up at 6 AM to see if they're going to do a block dump of AM shifts.


I have seem them do block dumps at 1.30 a.m. before. Why?!?!?!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> I have seem them do block dumps at 1.30 a.m. before. Why?!?!?!


it's literally like they just want to play games with drivers. I hope it bites them in the ass come the holidays ..


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

rozz said:


> I have seem them do block dumps at 1.30 a.m. before. Why?!?!?!


Because for us life long second shift guys it's the only chance we have against the day shift script people. I don't mind the 11am-1pm start times. Aside from not getting 2 blocks in a day.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Today was interesting .. I saw block dumps last night, this morning and more throughout the day and it was pretty easy for me to get 8 hours today without having a single block yesterday.

Route times were flooded with new drivers today though .. more than i’ve ever seen before and i’m just assuming they’re working a reserve Amazon gave them in addition to a $50 gift card for completing their first block. don’t know how long they’ll last considering they were clueless today and none of the veteran drivers would help them out. personally i’m not lifting a finger to help any face I don’t recognize ..


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Before I worked the rainy season because people there made it tolerable. Now I'm hearing a lot of drivers tell me they're not working the rain. Good luck getting your newly minted drivers to pick up the slack.

Perhaps they're getting ready to change over to drops 2 hours prior like last year around Thanksgiving.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Before I worked the rainy season because people there made it tolerable. Now I'm hearing a lot of drivers tell me they're not working the rain. Good luck getting your newly minted drivers to pick up the slack.
> 
> Perhaps they're getting ready to change over to drops 2 hours prior like last year around Thanksgiving.


yep, we're getting rain in SF tonight and all of the regulars dropped their blocks tonight. i'm only working in the rain if I'm getting increased rates for it, otherwise the n00bs can have 'em


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Supergloo, I can confirm that soft blocking is real for next day blocks. We have two drivers here who still them while the rest can't.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Supergloo, I can confirm that soft blocking is real for next day blocks. We have two drivers here who still them while the rest can't.


interesting ... are those who are seeing them new drivers?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Both are 1+ year veterans. One never botted and the other only botted recently but didn't get the letter and stopped. I was curious as to why they kept going on the hour while everyone stopped.


----------



## BezosSucks (Nov 5, 2017)

They have blocked us in Tampa since Halloween. I haven't seen one block.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> I've heard all the rumors about those being "soft blocked," but i'm wondering how it started for you guys?
> 
> I have 8 hours today, but have yet to see a single warehouse block for tomorrow. (normally they're dropped 24-hours in advance for each block)
> 
> It's not specific to me, no one out of my warehouse can see them .. unless we're all getting the boot, what's going on? Are they phasing out 24-hour drops?


Now are you still being naughty using a certain highly resourceful and practical app?


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> pretty sure Miami drivers are paying for blocks and working under false identities to do so. none of that shit is going down in SF.


It goes down at all of the warehouses, you just aren't part of that group...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

rozz said:


> Both are 1+ year veterans. One never botted and the other only botted recently but didn't get the letter and stopped. I was curious as to why they kept going on the hour while everyone stopped.


Because for those that are "blocked" they can pick up the 24 hr blocks someone just dropped.

Amazon is giving new(er) drivers first crack at the 24 hr blocks.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

dkcs said:


> It goes down at all of the warehouses, you just aren't part of that group...


I work 10-12 hours every day and see the same drivers day in and day out, I see them all either using their autoclicker or manually tapping the entire day, so i'm pretty sure I would have caught on at some point if someone was buying blocks out here.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Just a theory, perhaps they stopped the 24 hour blocks to try and stop the payers...


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Both are 1+ year veterans. One never botted and the other only botted recently but didn't get the letter and stopped. I was curious as to why they kept going on the hour while everyone stopped.


yep, you're right, all of the new drivers have pages of offers just sitting that the veteran drivers can't see. we can't even see them if they were to pick them up & drop them.

drivers took videos of it today and are threatening to take legal action. I get that they want to get their new drivers prepared for the holidays, but why are the veteran drivers being penalized for nothing? it's not right.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> yep, you're right, all of the new drivers have pages of offers just sitting that the veteran drivers can't see. we can't even see them if they were to pick them up & drop them.
> 
> drivers took videos of it today and are threatening to take legal action. I get that they want to get their new drivers prepared for the holidays, but why are the veteran drivers being penalized for nothing? it's not right.


Amazon has decided to segregate everyone by a driver ranking, if you aren't ranked high enough you can't see the block. I've got to sit here and dig through mitmproxy to see if this ranking is being sent by the Flex app itself and if so can we change it on our end with the script to bypass the blockage or is Amazon checking the individual driver ID on their side each time we make a block request.

I'm thinking they are checking the ID each time we make a block request on the server side as this would also explain the need to turn down the rate limiter so the servers aren't overwhelmed when checking each driver ID on every request. It's not coincidental that this two events both occurred at the same time.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

dkcs said:


> Amazon has decided to segregate everyone by a driver ranking, if you aren't ranked high enough you can't see the block. I've got to sit here and dig through mitmproxy to see if this ranking is being sent by the Flex app itself and if so can we change it on our end with the script to bypass the blockage or is Amazon checking the individual driver ID on their side each time we make a block request.
> 
> I'm thinking they are checking the ID each time we make a block request on the server side as this would also explain the need to turn down the rate limiter so the servers aren't overwhelmed when checking each driver ID on every request. It's not coincidental that this two events both occurred at the same time.


so there's no way to get around it with your script?

my concern is if this is permanent or not for veteran drivers


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> so there's no way to get around it with your script?
> 
> my concern is if this is permanent or not for veteran drivers


It's not my script. I just modified the great script that Blockgrabber posted here for myself and others.

I haven't dug into it since I'm just starting to recover from major surgery and am out of it still with all the pain killers.

My thinking though is they are doing the check on the server side which would keep us from sending modified data to get around the blockage. If Amazon was thinking ahead, it would be a check done on the server side. This would account for the need to slow down how often one could request a block so the server had time to lookup the individual driver id every time a request is made to see what type of offers the driver is allowed to be offered.

If they coded it in the same way that the warehouse location id is coded then those using a script/bot could just compare their data streams to determine the right code to send in with each block request to get around the blockage. I really doubt Amazon went this route...


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

The new and 'good' drivers get all the nice hours while us vets are left with crumbs and odd hours.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

I would be all too happy to have Amazon tailor my offerings to me. Never seen a 3.5 hr block at my warehouse (PN only). Picked up one today for 3-6:30pm. No carts ready until after 3:30, finally got my car loaded by 4pm. FFS I drive a Prius and I had 19 cases of bottled water and soda pop for an office building 45 minutes away, along with another 25 items. I asked the warehouse to get re-assigned another cart, and they said call CS. CS said warehouse could re-assign routes. Finally CS suggested I forfeit the route...


----------



## Murray12 (Jan 28, 2016)

The ranking of drivers may make sense. 

Last week a blue vest gave some of my packages to another driver after I had scanned them. Then my emsil report showed I missed 11/39 packages that I picked up.

Wondering if I am ranked lower now and can't see blocks. 

I never uses bots etc.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> The new and 'good' drivers get all the nice hours while us vets are left with crumbs and odd hours.


lol their new "good drivers" aren't gonna last. a new driver showed me their itinerary yesterday and almost every stop on their route was marked late. also, a lot of them have had their routes split because they felt they were too big and couldn't finish in the 2-hour window; it's taking two drivers to do what one who knows what they're doing can do and they're still late on shit.

some of the newbies are actually under the impression that if they have a 6 or 8 hour reserve, they have that full 6/8 hours to finish one route, which I guess would explain all the late deliveries.

a new driver showed up today that had to have been pushing 80 years old .. he came up to me and goes, "it's my first day, what do I do?" I told him I didn't work there and to get out of my face.

I know we were all new at some point, but no one held my hand and showed me the way when I first started.


----------



## BezosSucks (Nov 5, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> lol their new "good drivers" aren't gonna last. a new driver showed me their itinerary yesterday and almost every stop on their route was marked late. also, a lot of them have had their routes split because they felt they were too big and couldn't finish in the 2-hour window; it's taking two drivers to do what one who knows what they're doing can do and they're still late on shit.
> 
> some of the newbies are actually under the impression that if they have a 6 or 8 hour reserve, they have that full 6/8 hours to finish one route, which I guess would explain all the late deliveries.
> 
> ...


Hahahahajajajaja


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> lol their new "good drivers" aren't gonna last. a new driver showed me their itinerary yesterday and almost every stop on their route was marked late. also, a lot of them have had their routes split because they felt they were too big and couldn't finish in the 2-hour window; it's taking two drivers to do what one who knows what they're doing can do and they're still late on shit.
> 
> some of the newbies are actually under the impression that if they have a 6 or 8 hour reserve, they have that full 6/8 hours to finish one route, which I guess would explain all the late deliveries.
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh how could you be so mean to an 80 year old man . I get that you don't want to help but did you really tell him to get out of your face.

I just turned on my app and blocks are sitting right now. ROFL. If you guys are reading the other threads or not, they just sent out a new round of emails that clearly states that drivers using automated methods will not see offers anymore. Are you seeing any offers at all or just a lot less offers? I need to study my app to see where along this tier I am.

Edit: Okay they were sitting. Not sitting anymore. I'll keep checking on and off.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

BezosSucks said:


> Hahahahajajajaja


It's Jajajajajaja.
We used to help each other out a lot, even after the first hiring wave we'd give tips to 'normals' (It doesn't take long to figure out which are idiots). Then it became cutthroat as subsequent waves came crashing over the gunnels and the subtropical virus took hold. Some vets gave up, some are still fighting, and at least one replied to the email "I can't even see blocks so **** you." As you see, waiting more than 8 minutes to respond may be advisable.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Which is a stupid mistake on Amazon's part. Here they had a group on dedicated drivers who were willing to to go to great lengths and even pay to work for Amazon and all this has done is alienate those drivers who will simply go elsewhere to look for steady work. Now if the economy was bad and jobs weren't available then I could see how Amazon would think they have the upper hand but they simply don't.

I wish them luck with their new preferred tiers of drivers...

I'm receiving daily work offers from a tech related gig job that average $40-$75 per hour every day. All that is needed is some basic computer skills for the majority of the jobs. In fact, in my area there was an offer today to go to a local Pac Sun store with a can of compressed air and blow out the fans on the back of the registers for 2 hours at $55 per hour! Easy peezy work! No lugging packages or anything. The only requirements is a collared shirt, a pair of dockers and your can of compressed air. These guys are texting me every day with multiple job offers.

Here the entire SOW for the job.

*ON TIME ARRIVAL

All Stores Scope:
*


Cleaning the cooling fan on the back of PoS Registers by removing the back of the register and blowing out with canned air and reinstalling the back of the register.

*Requirements for this Assignment*


Can of Compressed air
You will need to check in with the infrastructure specialist who has been in contact with you. Texting works the best because of the volume of techs in the field.
You will also need to check in and put with the Pac Sun support, they will release you once the registers are back up and they can see them on their side. The number is: *(714) xxx-xxxx*, option *1*, then option*9*
Downloaded to your phone - the Installation instructions - It is attached to this work order and the name of it is - *Pac Sun POS Holiday Readiness Register Cleaning - Tech Runbook*
Printed Customer Site Acceptance Form - it is attached to this work order and the name of it is - *Sign-off and check list - Holiday Readiness Register Cleanings*
Basic computer repair hand tools (screw drivers, wire cutters, cable management supplies, etc.)
Professional appearance, demeanor, and timeliness.
*Days prior to Install Date*


Expect a phone call to confirm schedule, scope, and review instructions.
*Day of on-site upgrade*


Tech to arrive 15 minutes prior to store opening time and check in with store personnel and check-in into FTM system
See attached document for Detailed, Step-by-Step instructions.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Way to go supergloo! That's how you show 'em. If you're old, bad at driving, bring your rugrats/grandma/pets/etc you should not be at the warehouse. Same if you look like you just got out of bed. The new drivers hinder everyone by taking packages not theirs. We don't want you there and hope you fail.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jade88 said:


> Oh my gosh how could you be so mean to an 80 year old man . I get that you don't want to help but did you really tell him to get out of your face.
> 
> I just turned on my app and blocks are sitting right now. ROFL. If you guys are reading the other threads or not, they just sent out a new round of emails that clearly states that drivers using automated methods will not see offers anymore. Are you seeing any offers at all or just a lot less offers?


i'm in no position to help anyone who's there to potentially steal all of my blocks - I don't care if you're eight or eighty, and I don't want any of them to even think about asking me for help.

I can still see blocks & get hours, but don't have blocks sitting like some of the new drivers (not even all of them, just certain ones for some reason).

I haven't gotten the new email and only received 1 email before that didn't mention anything about not seeing offers, it just threatened with deactivation; I can say with certainty that even the veteran drivers that aren't using automated methods can't see all of the blocks. perhaps they're just assuming all of the veterans that are getting a good number of hours per week *have* to be using automated methods with no actual proof.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I’m not sure where the idea comes from that you don’t need experience and that newbies can just be dropped in. I can tell you without a doubt you need experience to finish some of these brutal routes.

Let’s take downtown ‘deactivation’ routes just as an example. Do you know where to park for each and every building? What side of the street do you need to be on? Where do you go for entry access? Which can you leave at the lobby? Which will you need to go to the 25th floor, and down two hallways to the door to deliver? Can you smooth talk a valet to let you park in a better spot?

Every building has its own story you better know. If you don’t know, you could easily have just wasted 15 minutes, and now your route will be late. If you don’t figure these out quick, you’re not going to make it.

Now, you’ve got 30 packages in 12 stops during rush hour to all downtown high rise or apartment buildings (actually true routes I’ve had). You have 2 hours. Wait.... first shave off 30-45 minutes or more spent at the warehouse and in traffic getting to your first stop.

Ok go.....

Now, once we have drivers that have started to learn these things, let’s send them packing and give all the work to newbies. Brilliant.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

grams777 said:


> I'm not sure where the idea comes from that you don't need experience and that newbies can just be dropped in. I can tell you without a doubt you need experience to finish some of these brutal routes.
> 
> Let's take downtown 'deactivation' routes just as an example. Do you know where to park for each and every building? What side of the street do you need to be on? Where do you go for entry access? Every building has its own story you better know. If you don't know, you could easily have just wasted 15 minutes, and now your route will be late. If you don't figure these out quick, you're not going to make it.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY!

not to mention, the new drivers are getting multiple reserves daily and all of the preferred routes, while the veterans are left with the shitty financial district routes or stuck on 1-hours the entire day. I never got "favoritism" when I first started, which makes me even more bitter towards them.

send them a 10 stop, 40 bag route during rush hour to downtown SF and see how long they last like they did to me when I first started. until then, they can suck it


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> EXACTLY!
> 
> not to mention, the new drivers are getting multiple reserves daily and all of the preferred routes, while the veterans are left with the shitty financial district routes or stuck on 1-hours the entire day. I never got "favoritism" when I first started, which makes me even more bitter towards them.
> 
> send them a 10 stop, 40 bag route during rush hour to downtown SF and see how long they last like they did to me when I first started. until then, they can suck it


I asked a noob to show me his route and it was one of those beautiful routes I used to get with local dispatch. I was thinking all routes were shitty, nope, they save those beauts for the noobs.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> I asked a noob to show me his route and it was one of those beautiful routes I used to get with local dispatch. I was thinking all routes were shitty, nope, they save those beauts for the noobs.


when we all get blocked or deactivated for good, someone is gonna have to start taking that shit .. welcome to Amazon newbs


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> when we all get blocked or deactivated for good, someone is gonna have to start taking that shit .. welcome to Amazon newbs


On one of my last routes I did, I happened to see a noob doing a delivery that was close to a stop I was making. I remember her loading at the warehouse. I remember because she took all the packages for her route and didn't scan them all in until later down the road somewhere then came back thinking she was missing one. But it wasn't really missing. She wasted 10 minutes probably on that alone. Ugh.

Anyway, I did one of my stops and noticed there was maybe about 15 minutes left for the block. It looked like her car still was half full. I took maybe 3-4 minutes to do a stop at a building. The whole time I was there, I'd look over across the street and she was walking back and around the building and talking on the phone like trying to figure out what to do or where to go. Noobs.

I don't think she met the 'customer expectations' for that route.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

grams777 said:


> On one of my last routes I did, I happened to see a noob doing a delivery that was close to a stop I was making. I remember her loading at the warehouse. I remember because she took all the packages for her route and didn't scan them until later down the road somewhere then came back missing one. But it wasn't really missing. Ugh.
> 
> Anyway, I did one of my stops and noticed there was maybe about 15 minutes left for the block. It looked like her car still was half full. I took maybe 3-4 minutes to do a stop at a building. The whole time I was there, I'd look over across the street and she was walking back and around the building and talking on the phone like trying to figure out what to do or where to go. Noobs.
> 
> I don't think she met the 'customer expectations' for that route.


Amazon seems to think grandma and grandpa can sporadically come and deliver as they please. Why are they giving them hours, forcing hours down their throats when they do not want them and have no desire to be a "pro" at the job? This is not a parttime job. It takes a lot of experience and DESIRE to efficiently move products in a timely manner.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

grams777 said:


> I'd look over across the street and she was walking back and around the building and talking on the phone like trying to figure out what to do or where to go. Noobs.


lololol probably on the phone with some useless support agent actually thinking they were gonna help her.

our warehouse is fairly slow right now .. wait til they get 10+ cases of water to deliver to the 26th floor with no elevator & where there's no where to stop or park for a measly $5 tip if you're lucky.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

You guys are hilarious. This is exactly why vets are seeing less blocks, so that the noobs can get trained in time for the holidays. A year ago is exactly when I got hired. October of last year is when Flex opened in Los Angeles. I bet you they will do the same thing next November.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

jade88 said:


> You guys are hilarious. This is exactly why vets are seeing less blocks, so that the noobs can get trained in time for the holidays. A year ago is exactly when I got hired. October of last year is when Flex opened in Los Angeles. I bet you they will do the same thing next November.


I've been doing this two years. We were one of the first cities to have flex. They have never done anything like this before: Holidays or not. All they do for the holidays is open up more blocks and sometimes raise the rates. There are way more than enough experienced drivers who will just take more blocks who can fill in during holidays. There's no need to wash out a whole generation of drivers.

I have a feeling all they're going to do is washout a new round of noobs and develop yet another group of vets - later to be tossed aside like the vets before them. For what purpose?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

grams777 said:


> I have a feeling all they're going to do is washout a new round of noobs and develop yet another group of vets - later to be tossed aside like the vets before them. For what purpose?


It's fine and dandy to bring on new people IF they grow their Prime Now business. I have witnessed business going down down down. I hypothesize that this is due to noobs screwing up deliveries and customers are scared to order again. Customers like reliability and the noobs do not contribute to that. Amazon's experiment to get everyone under the sun to deliver for them is going to fail. If they spent half as much effort in attracting new customers and strengthening the dependability of drivers as they do in trying to catch botters we would be in a much much better state.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

rozz said:


> It's fine and dandy to bring on new people IF they grow their Prime Now business. I have witnessed business going down down down. I hypothesize that this is due to noobs screwing up deliveries and customers are scared to order again. Customers like reliability and the noobs do not contribute to that. Amazon's experiment to get everyone under the sun to deliver for them is going to fail. If they spent half as much effort in attracting new customers and strengthening the dependability of drivers as they do in trying to catch botters we would be in a much much better state.


In the two years I've been doing this, I'm amazed that our area still only does maybe 7-10 full routes each 2 hour block for the entire area. Growth seems non-existent. It seems to me there should be like at least 50 routes by now with deliveries all over the place if this were catching on.

As it is, it reminds me of Uber and Lyft. The organic growth seems to be lacking. Often it's only people trapped, in a sense, that use the service. Yeah, great, I'm delivering a case of water to someone way out in the boonies for less than the cost of gas to the nearest store. Or someone at home with kids that can't leave the house easily. Or someone 30 floors up that doesn't want to shlep their stuff all the way up and across the building.

What I don't see is widespread adoption or growth hat you would expect by now for something of this size.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

grams777 said:


> In the two years I've been doing this, I'm amazed that our area still only does maybe 7-10 full routes each 2 hour block for the entire area. Growth seems non-existent. It seems to me there should be like at least 50 routes by now with deliveries all over the place if this were catching on.
> 
> As it is, it reminds me of Uber and Lyft. The organic growth seems to be lacking. Often it's only people trapped, in a sense, that use the service. Yeah, great, I'm delivering a case of water to someone way out in the boonies for less than the cost of gas to the nearest store. Or someone at home with kids that can't leave the house easily. Or someone 30 floors up that doesn't want to shlep their stuff all the way up and across the building.
> 
> What I don't see is widespread adoption or growth hat you would expect by now for something of this size.


We want wealthy or respectful customers who tip, not lazy, carless millenials who extract more utility from the service than they actually pay. The same happened to Uber and Lyft hence why you see quality go down. If Amazon is bidding drivers to the bottom then of course they're going to get top notch service (sarcasm).


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

grams777 said:


> In the two years I've been doing this, I'm amazed that our area still only does maybe 7-10 full routes each 2 hour block for the entire area. Growth seems non-existent. It seems to me there should be like at least 50 routes by now with deliveries all over the place if this were catching on.
> 
> As it is, it reminds me of Uber and Lyft. The organic growth seems to be lacking. Often it's only people trapped, in a sense, that use the service. Yeah, great, I'm delivering a case of water to someone way out in the boonies for less than the cost of gas to the nearest store. Or someone at home with kids that can't leave the house easily. Or someone 30 floors up that doesn't want to shlep their stuff all the way up and across the building.
> 
> What I don't see is widespread adoption or growth hat you would expect by now for something of this size.


They hire a bunch of new drivers every holiday season that's what I thought. In regards to washing out older drivers, they are pissed about the bot and script use. But drivers just ignored their warnings and some are still continuing to do so.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

grams777 said:


> I've been doing this two years. We were one of the first cities to have flex. They have never done anything like this before: Holidays or not. All they do for the holidays is open up more blocks and sometimes raise the rates. There are way more than enough experienced drivers who will just take more blocks who can fill in during holidays. There's no need to wash out a whole generation of drivers.
> 
> I have a feeling all they're going to do is washout a new round of noobs and develop yet another group of vets - later to be tossed aside like the vets before them. For what purpose?


When I first started, as they were trying to ramp up their driver base, they actually kept all their current drivers and released excess hours just so people get a feel for the work. What I see this year is a concerted effort to get rid of old drivers while at the same time hiring new ones. The new hirings conincided with the botting warnings and the firing of many drivers for minor mistakes.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

dkcs said:


> Which is a stupid mistake on Amazon's part. Here they had a group on dedicated drivers who were willing to to go to great lengths and even pay to work for Amazon and all this has done is alienate those drivers who will simply go elsewhere to look for steady work. Now if the economy was bad and jobs weren't available then I could see how Amazon would think they have the upper hand but they simply don't.
> 
> I wish them luck with their new preferred tiers of drivers...
> 
> ...


Is this hello tech or have you heard of hello tech? I heard you can make good money with that.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Field Nation


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

This is for anyone who is somewhat good with tech. Many gigs I hear.

http://us.hellotech.com/techs


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Another good option... The only thing I don't like about hellotech is you are dealing with regular consumers that can have unreasonable expectations. With Field Nation you are only dealing with businesses with clearly defined scope of work orders and the majority of the jobs pay by the hour with Field Nation, not by the job. You do have to wait up to 10 days for the business to pay the invoice before you get paid.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

Knew something was going on when all of the vets stopped seeing 24hr drops. Wonder how long it'll last


----------



## Samicide (Apr 28, 2017)

So this is just a theory but I haven't seen any blocks lately either (1+ years on). I have on multiple occasions been given a red screen "you are signed in on another device". I only have one device.

Have any of you being "soft blocked" considered changing your password? Maybe our passwords have been compromised and these fools selling blocks are using our accounts to accept blocks and drop them to whoever is paying them?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jade88 said:


> They hire a bunch of new drivers every holiday season that's what I thought. In regards to washing out older drivers, they are pissed about the bot and script use. But drivers just ignored their warnings and some are still continuing to do so.


I really think the only reason they're addressing the bot usage is because of the multiple complaints they got from the lazy drivers that quit long ago because they couldn't compete with the bots.

Now all they have are drivers that know how to get blocks, but can't see them, and newbs that have no clue how to fish for blocks (and probably wouldn't be willing) because theirs are just sitting there for them to grab.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> did you register your vehicle as "large" by chance?


Yes I did. I always received blocks 24 hours before. It was a good system cause I could plan my day. Now I get nothing and I'm not going to sit around and play the refresh game in hopes of getting blocks.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> I really think the only reason they're addressing the bot usage is because of the multiple complaints they got from the lazy drivers that quit long ago because they couldn't compete with the bots.
> 
> Now all they have are drivers that know how to get blocks, but can't see them, and newbs that have no clue how to fish for blocks (and probably wouldn't be willing) because theirs are just sitting there for them to grab.


Those complainers couldn't get blocks by hand either. They expect blocks to just sit there for them to oogle. They remember the plentiful times when excess blocks were released for training and correlate the use of bots to their decline. If you can't compete then get the hell out, don't expect someone to spoon feed you all your hours. If you're not willing to compete then you don't deserve to be there and it shows how little you care about the job.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

soupergloo said:


> yep, you're right, all of the new drivers have pages of offers just sitting that the veteran drivers can't see. we can't even see them if they were to pick them up & drop them.
> 
> drivers took videos of it today and are threatening to take legal action. I get that they want to get their new drivers prepared for the holidays, but why are the veteran drivers being penalized for nothing? it's not right.


I hate Amazon! Total mistreatment of their veterans.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

dantiv said:


> Yes I did. I always received blocks 24 hours before. It was a good system cause I could plan my day. Now I get nothing and I'm not going to sit around and play the refresh game in hopes of getting blocks.


it seemed at first they were only doing this to those who registered their car as a "large vehicle," and I thought it could be a glitch, but now it seems to be happening to anyone who's not new.

I can't tell if the newbs can still see 24-hour drops because they haven't figured it out yet if they can, and I don't want to spill the beans and make it even easier for them to get blocks.

if this is permanent, I guess your only option would be to create another account to get you through another year haha.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Well another day and no blocks for me (1+ year vet).
Since I live really close to the station I drove by to check things out. The lot was full of people loading up their blocks. So clearly Amazon is doing just fine with their newbies. We vets seem to be done.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Should the need arise, I'm in the SF Bay Area if anyone is interested (supergloo?) in a lawsuit against them for labor abuses and health violations. A company simply cannot cease a relationship with us without giving us just cause. We are not bound by arbitration if what they're doing is outside of their contract. I have documented multiple violations and am willing to fight.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> Should the need arise, I'm in the SF Bay Area if anyone is interested (supergloo?) in a lawsuit against them for labor abuses and health violations. A company simply cannot cease a relationship with us without giving us just cause. We are not bound by arbitration if what they're doing is outside of their contract. I have documented multiple violations and am willing to fight.


I totally agree and i'm down! not to mention the multiple times they sent me on deliveries over my block time and never compensated me for the extra time ..

not to mention, the 2,000 lb delivery of water they gave to a driver two weeks ago ..


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

rozz said:


> Should the need arise, I'm in the SF Bay Area if anyone is interested (supergloo?) in a lawsuit against them for labor abuses and health violations. A company simply cannot cease a relationship with us without giving us just cause. We are not bound by arbitration if what they're doing is outside of their contract. I have documented multiple violations and am willing to fight.


A lawsuit would be a complete waste of time. We are independent contractors, not employees. They Are not obligated to offer us work.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

dantiv said:


> A lawsuit would be a complete waste of time. We are independent contractors, not employees. They Are not obligated to offer us work.


They are obligated to tell us when they end that work relationship with us.



soupergloo said:


> I totally agree and i'm down! not to mention the multiple times they sent me on deliveries over my block time and never compensated me for the extra time ..
> 
> not to mention, the 2,000 lb delivery of water they gave to a driver two weeks ago ..


I don't know if you remember the dry ice or not but that was a total violation of health codes. My fingers were burned multiple times because they did not give us instructions on what they were or how to handle them. Amazon was previously also transporting perishable goods to customers without insulation - violation.

Almost everyone at my warehouse has gone their block time without getting compensated - violation.

Punishing drivers for impossible deliveries - violation.

Ceasing a relationship with drivers without notice - this is a big one.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

rozz said:


> They are obligated to tell us when they end that work relationship with us.
> 
> I don't know if you remember the dry ice or not but that was a total violation of health codes. My fingers were burned multiple times because they did not give us instructions on what they were or how to handle them. Amazon was previously also transporting perishable goods to customers without insulation - violation.
> 
> ...


I totally forgot about the dry ice! not only did we not receive training on how to handle it, I didn't even know dry ice was in those bags! it wasn't until they got left in my car overnight and I couldn't breath on
my way to the warehouse one day (because it sucked up all the oxygen in my car). this might have been in a training video, but regardless, I wasn't trained on how to handle it or what the consequences would be by leaving them in my car.

when I worked Uber, they had "free ice cream" days where certain drivers would get loaded up with boxes of ice cream with dry ice in the boxes and then their app would only receive ice cream requests to pass out - Uber specifically told us how to handle the dry ice and to immediately discard it afterwards.

not sure if there is any accuracy to it \/


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Proof of AGE DISCRIMINATION RIGHT THERE FOLKS !!! ^^^


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Proof of AGE DISCRIMINATION RIGHT THERE FOLKS !!! ^^^


This is how they treat their veterans on Veterans Day.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

rozz said:


> The new and 'good' drivers get all the nice hours while us vets are left with crumbs and odd hours.


Karma can be a real female dog, don't you agree?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

rozz said:


> This is how they treat their veterans on Veterans Day.


Ya we have to work it.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Memorex said:


> Knew something was going on when all of the vets stopped seeing 24hr drops. Wonder how long it'll last


I would hazard to guess forever... I'd be shocked to not see hard deactivations after xmas is over. Come January Amazon can pull out all of the warnings they have given out and then deactivate drivers. The next wave will be account sellers who will hook you up with a new working Flex driver account for $500.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

dkcs said:


> I would hazard to guess forever... I'd be shocked to not see hard deactivations after xmas is over. Come January Amazon can pull out all of the warnings they have given out and then deactivate drivers. The next wave will be account sellers who will hook you up with a new working Flex driver account for $500.


It will probably take a lawsuit for them to stop deactivation without just cause. Look at Uber and Lyft deactivation policies now vs before lawsuits.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

soupergloo said:


> it seemed at first they were only doing this to those who registered their car as a "large vehicle," and I thought it could be a glitch, but now it seems to be happening to anyone who's not new.
> 
> I can't tell if the newbs can still see 24-hour drops because they haven't figured it out yet if they can, and I don't want to spill the beans and make it even easier for them to get blocks.
> 
> if this is permanent, I guess your only option would be to create another account to get you through another year haha.


I still see 24hour drops on my second account in LA. These are for restaurant blocks only though... It has no warnings and has only been used for a month.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

If Amazon doesn't want the industry to become highly regulated I would suggest it stay out of the spotlight and keep drivers, veterans especially, content. The iceberg is at its tipping point and one false move and you'll have the authorities coming down on them.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Amazon does not care about the vets. To have ever thought they did is delusional. We are all IC's to them, not employees. As for the dry ice, it's in the videos.

They don't care about keeping drivers for years and years. Yes there is a learning curve for this gig but it is not a job that requires a lot of skill. Take it for what it is. Show up, do your job, and that's it.

I do not think they are doing this because drivers complained about bot users. They don't like the security issue it brings up with block sellers having account holder's information and things of that nature.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

The vast majority do not buy blocks.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

rozz said:


> They are obligated to tell us when they end that work relationship with us.
> 
> I don't know if you remember the dry ice or not but that was a total violation of health codes. My fingers were burned multiple times because they did not give us instructions on what they were or how to handle them. Amazon was previously also transporting perishable goods to customers without insulation - violation.
> 
> ...


Yes I agree...all violations.


jade88 said:


> Amazon does not care about the vets. To have ever thought they did is delusional. We are all IC's to them, not employees. As for the dry ice, it's in the videos.
> 
> They don't care about keeping drivers for years and years. Yes there is a learning curve for this gig but it is not a job that requires a lot of skill. Take it for what it is. Show up, do your job, and that's it.
> 
> I do not think they are doing this because drivers complained about bot users. They don't like the security issue it brings up with block sellers having account holder's information and things of that nature.


It is pure bull crap to be offering a subset of users blocks and leaving the rest out. What a stupid policy. I'm not putting up with this nonsense. If this continues all weekend I will have my account terminated and deleted! Screw em. It will force me to find another source of secondary income.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

dantiv said:


> Yes I agree...all violations.
> 
> It is pure bull crap to be offering a subset of users blocks and leaving the rest out. What a stupid policy. I'm not putting up with this nonsense. If this continues all weekend I will have my account terminated and deleted! Screw em. It will force me to find another source of secondary income.


I don't get it. Are you completely blocked? I am a vet and am assuming that I can't see as many blocks as new drivers, but I still got my 8 hours for today. Which I ended up dropping because I was too tired.



rozz said:


> The vast majority do not buy blocks.


Yea but it was happening enough. A block seller I know was making 24 k a month. Obscene!!! Had I known he was making that much hell maybe I would've done it myself.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

jade88 said:


> I don't get it. Are you completely blocked


I assume so since I see no offers since Halloween.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

dantiv said:


> I assume so since I see no offers since Halloween.


Did you see the new round of emails they sent out? They are admitting to soft deactivating drivers who continue to use automated methods. Many drivers have already been soft deactivated for script and bot use. Like I said in another thread, a very successful block seller I know went out of business because of it. Sorry to hear, man.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

jade88 said:


> Did you see the new round of emails they sent out? They are admitting to soft deactivating drivers who continue to use automated methods. Many drivers have already been soft deactivated for script and bot use. Like I said in another thread, a very successful block seller I know went out of business because of it. Sorry to hear, man.


Haven't used any automated methods, or bots so I don't know what's going on but I don't put up with bull crap so I'm moving on after this weekend and not looking back.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Ok so if it's a seller they're trying to catch and terminate then do that. Don't clump all of us botters with those profiting from that activity.

All their emails mention third party methods. Find and destroy!


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

dantiv said:


> Haven't used any automated methods, or bots so I don't know what's going on but I don't put up with bull crap so I'm moving on after this weekend and not looking back.


You didn't get any emails either? Okay that's weird.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

They could just do a location check. If you're signed on in a city that you're not delivering from then you're blocked from accepting blocks. Done.

There is no reason to be catching blocks for a city 2000 miles away.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

dantiv said:


> Yes I agree...all violations.
> 
> It is pure bull crap to be offering a subset of users blocks and leaving the rest out. What a stupid policy. I'm not putting up with this nonsense. If this continues all weekend I will have my account terminated and deleted! Screw em. It will force me to find another source of secondary income.


Personally, not that a grain of sand is going to hurt them unless I can get it in there eye, The boycott is on buying anything off there site until death do us part.



jade88 said:


> A block seller I know was making 24 k a month. Obscene!!! Had I known he was making that much hell maybe I would've done it myself.


Upon an IRS conviction you could get 50% of that. Just sayin,.... presuming it's unreported.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Personally, not that a grain of sand is going to hurt them unless I can get it in there eye, The boycott is on buying anything off there site until death do us part.
> 
> Upon an IRS conviction you could get 50% of that. Just sayin,.... presuming it's unreported.


Ha you guys are so evil. Ha that's just not my character.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Personally, not that a grain of sand is going to hurt them unless I can get it in there eye, The boycott is on buying anything off there site until death do us part.
> 
> 
> > I already boycott buying anything from Amazon. Only shop at local stores supporting local jobs.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Unfortunately we only have big corporate stores around here. It's a choice between evil and evil-er.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

literally chose the best week to take off! our warehouse was down most of yesterday due to server issues and the app wasn’t accepting any orders.

from what i’ve heard, blocks are still just as hard to get for the vets now that the warehouse is re-opened, but they’re still able to get roughly 6 hours/day.

Amazon gave me a 6-hour reserve for next Saturday (which just so happens to be the day I get back), which is shocking because I haven’t had a decent reserve in months.

if everyone is still soft blocked come Thanksgiving week, i’d lose all hope that this is just temporary.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> literally chose the best week to take off! our warehouse was down most of yesterday due to server issues and the app wasn't accepting any orders.
> 
> from what i've heard, blocks are still just as hard to get for the vets now that the warehouse is re-opened, but they're still able to get roughly 6 hours/day.
> 
> ...


I was able to get my hours easily today. The blocks that I worked were completely veterans. The other day I saw blocks with complete noobs. I guess they were just experimenting.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

rozz said:


> I was able to get my hours easily today. The blocks that I worked were completely veterans. The other day I saw blocks with complete noobs. I guess they were just experimenting.


I got nothing yet again so maybe I was deactivated for unknown reasons. I've never messed with bots or anything else against the TOS so who knows.


----------



## BezosSucks (Nov 5, 2017)

grams777 said:


> In the two years I've been doing this, I'm amazed that our area still only does maybe 7-10 full routes each 2 hour block for the entire area. Growth seems non-existent. It seems to me there should be like at least 50 routes by now with deliveries all over the place if this were catching on.
> 
> As it is, it reminds me of Uber and Lyft. The organic growth seems to be lacking. Often it's only people trapped, in a sense, that use the service. Yeah, great, I'm delivering a case of water to someone way out in the boonies for less than the cost of gas to the nearest store. Or someone at home with kids that can't leave the house easily. Or someone 30 floors up that doesn't want to shlep their stuff all the way up and across the building.
> 
> What I don't see is widespread adoption or growth hat you would expect by now for something of this size.


This is exactly what I have been saying as well at our location in Tampa.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

BezosSucks said:


> This is exactly what I have been saying as well at our location in Tampa.


Probably tied to all the undeliverables.

Prime Now is a small community. We only really see new drivers around the holidays or when they decide to do a little social engineering to get the undesirables in.

At our warehouse 20 regulars run the show and deliver 75% of the goods.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> literally chose the best week to take off! our warehouse was down most of yesterday due to server issues and the app wasn't accepting any orders.
> 
> from what i've heard, blocks are still just as hard to get for the vets now that the warehouse is re-opened, but they're still able to get roughly 6 hours/day.
> 
> ...


Some people are seeing less offers than new drivers, and some people are completely blocked.

Yeah I got a total of 6 hours as well in reserved offers but for some reason I get reserved offers every single week since I've started working, which is a year now. Two weeks ago I didn't get any which was a first in several months. Since I've been working I've never gone more than 2 weeks without a reserved offer so they must've all went to the newbies. Last week I got one but for restaurants which was weird since I only get sent warehouse reserved offers. This week back to warehouse again. So maybe newbie favoritism will be less this week haha.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

New drivers are still getting next day offers. Us veterans are getting same day blocks but very odd ones so it's harder stitch them together.

New drivers, we do not want you, want to help you, talk to you, or interact with you in any way. Go away. Sincerely, everyone.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

- Signed, Drivers Who Were New & Clueless 3-4 Months Ago But Now Call Themselves "Vets".....


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

rozz said:


> New drivers, we do not want you, want to help you, talk to you, or interact with you in any way. Go away. Sincerely, everyone.


It's really sad your such a pitiful jerk. I hope you never need any help ever in your life.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

jester121 said:


> - Signed, Drivers Who Were New & Clueless 3-4 Months Ago But Now Call Themselves "Vets".....


We have all been there since the beginning. Yesterday we all told a new driver to get the hell out of our warehouse when he asked us for help checking in.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> - Signed, Drivers Who Were New & Clueless 3-4 Months Ago But Now Call Themselves "Vets".....


coming from the driver that rarely actually adds any value to this forum anymore.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> coming from the driver that rarely actually adds any value to this forum anymore.


Pot meet Kettle.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> Pot meet Kettle.


lol is there ever a time where you don't come to jester121 defense?! it's kind of pathetic


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Whatchu talkin' about, 'gloo? Pasco and I have gotten into it a few times around here.... do you really think we're BFFs?

Maybe you're just paranoid?


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Whatchu talkin' about, 'gloo? Pasco and I have gotten into it a few times around here.... do you really think we're BFFs?
> 
> Maybe you're just paranoid?


I think every female is a little paranoid, but when someone that I wasn't even talking to in the first place responds to my post insulting me, I'm not gonna let that shit fly.

in other words - mind yo business UberPasco


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> lol is there ever a time where you don't come to jester121 defense?! it's kind of pathetic


Hmmm, I guess your ad hominem attack was more worthy than mine. 
And jester121 , I chalk it up to differences in opinion on some things, but I feel that your posts are mostly on target, Not righteous with a dose of unjust persecution.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> And jester121 , I chalk it up to differences in opinion on some things, but I feel that your posts are mostly on target, Not righteous with a dose of unjust persecution.


lol which you made blatantly obvious when you came to his defense because I responded to his post that definitely was not on target with what this thread is about.


----------



## jade88 (Oct 6, 2016)

I just think jester121 has the best profile pic ever. Haha


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

dkcs said:


> Field Nation


I also recently came across the name of an app called Wonolo - it seems to offer mostly warehouse work by the day for a few major companies. It appeared to be mostly in the Bay Area and west coast. Although, there were some in Texas also.

The concept seemed pretty cool - to work for just a day at a time if you want for about $100 - with no offsetting car expenses and risk.

I looked at field nation - in my area almost everything involves running cable. There are a few exceptions.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep, there are a ton of those here as well. If you go through some of the testing they offer some other job types may open up that aren't listed. Here in California there is a ton of NCR jobs installing POS equipment at $30 per hour on average. Both Fujitsu and NCR have tests you need to pass first on the Field Nation web site before you can get qualified for those jobs.

Sometimes there are some really odd requests there as well. There was a 11 hour shift on Black Friday to be on standby at a Lulemon store to make sure their registers stayed running for $300. So all you had to do was hang around and only pop out and call the help desk if the registers went down.

I used to work with NCR guys who were full time employees in one of my old jobs. I guessed they were all canned and the company uses gig work now for swapping register parts out.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

dkcs said:


> Yep, there are a ton of those here as well. If you go through some of the testing they offer some other job types may open up that aren't listed. Here in California there is a ton of NCR jobs installing POS equipment at $30 per hour on average. Both Fujitsu and NCR have tests you need to pass first on the Field Nation web site before you can get qualified for those jobs.
> 
> Sometimes there are some really odd requests there as well. There was a 11 hour shift on Black Friday to be on standby at a Lulemon store to make sure their registers stayed running for $300. So all you had to do was hang around and only pop out and call the help desk if the registers went down.
> 
> I used to work with NCR guys who were full time employees in one of my old jobs. I guessed they were all canned and the company uses gig work now for swapping register parts out.


Some postings scared the daylights out of me. Like a list of 20 things to do, 30 tools required, 3-5 pages of policies, and up to 550% in penalties for a $100 job.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah, some are a little too much..

It's good to pick something up now and then but like any gig job you don't want to depend on it.


----------

